
Facebook says it needs your explicit photos to combat revenge porn - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2017/11/08/facebook-says-its-needs-your-explicit-photos-to-combat-revenge-porn/
======
13of40
Wait, does this mean I can blacklist any image I want by claiming it's a
naughty picture of myself? And assuming they thought of this problem, who's
the final judge, some dude sitting in a cubical in Indonesia whose job it is
to look at naughty pictures all day and see if they look like people's profile
pics?

~~~
cJ0th
> Wait, does this mean I can blacklist any image I want by claiming it's a
> naughty picture of myself?

I could imagine they'd also ask for a copy of your ID or something like that.
They already have the impudence to do so when they doubt a user's identity.

------
amelius
Dupe. Previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15651710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15651710)

------
allan_golds
Why does this keep getting posted over and over?

~~~
gpvos
For the same reason that I'm seeing it posted here for the first time.

------
nnfy
How long until Facebook literally asks for my soul?

~~~
poirier
Almost 14 years ago.

> Facebook is a social networking service launched on February 4, 2004.

